# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tư vấn du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn mùa lễ 30/4 năm 2012

## travelvietnam

*Lễ 30/4 năm nay sẽ được 1 kỳ nghỉ 4 ngày liên tục, nên bạn sẽ có nhiều cơ hội để chọn tuyến du lịch xa để nghỉ ngơi và vui chơi cùng gia đình bạn bè. Điểm ưa thích nhất mà bạn cần đến đó là vùng biển, vì mùa lễ 30/4 năm nào vẫn còn nằm trong giới hạn mùa nắng, bạn sẽ được thỏa thích tắm biển mà không sợ sứa (sứa chỉ xuất hiện vào mùa mưa)*




*Trong đó phải kể đến Nha Trang.*

Nằm trong số 29 vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới, Nha Trang hấp dẫn khách du lich với làn nước trong xanh như ngọc, biển sạch tinh tươm và bờ cát mịn trải dài. Nơi đây có khí hậu ôn hòa, quanh năm ngập tràn ánh nắng. Nha Trang là một quần thể thiên nhiên đặc sắc với núi, sông, biển, đảo mà bất cứ hòn đảo nào cũng mang một vẻ đẹp đặc sắc riêng với những rạn san hô nhiệt đới rực rỡ sắc màu hay những đàn cá sặc sỡ, huyền ảo trong nước cùng nhiều danh thắng nổi tiếng: Hòn Chồng, Bãi Trũ và các đảo Hòn Tre, Bích Đầm, Hòn Mun, Hòn Tằm…

Bạn có thể chọn 1 trong các khách sạn sau khi đến Nha Trang:

** Khách sạn Đông Phương 2: nằm trên trục đường có vị trí đẹp Trần Phú (tiêu chuẩn 2*)*

- Phía trước mặt là biển Nha Trang
- Cách sân bay: 1.0km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 3.5km
- Cách chợ đêm khoảng 200m, chợ đầm khoảng 3.6km.
- Trong vòng bán kính 5km là bạn có thể đi đến tất cả các điểm vui chơi của Nha Trang.
- Nếu muốn đi đảo, thăm vịnh Nha Trang, bạn phải ra bến tàu Nha Trang cách Đông Phương 2: 3.2 km
- Muốn đi chơi Vinpearl cũng rất dễ dàng, từ khách sạn đi thêm 3.3km nữa là tới bến phà Vinpearl, qua cáp treo mua vé khoảng 400.000 vnd là có thể chơi tất cả trò chơi của Vinpearland rồi nhé.
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.150.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách

* * Asia Paradise: khách sạn mới được xây cất với kiến trúc mới và phong cách hiện đại. Tọa lạc trên đường Biệt Thự ( gần đường Trần Phú, tiêu chuẩn 4*)*

- Cách biển Nha Trang: 5 phút đi bộ
- Cách sân bay: 700 m, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 2.7km
- Cách chợ đêm: 1.7km, chợ Đầm: 3.2 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 5.0 km
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.330.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách

* * Happy Light: với khuôn viên rộng 1800m2, tiêu chuẩn 3*, 110 phòng ngủ. Tại đây có vị trí thuận lợi để quan sát tất cả các sự kiện của tp. Nha Trang. Tọa lạc đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (gần Trần Phú)*

- Cách biển Nha Trang: 3 phút đi bộ
- Cách sân bay: 1.5km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 2.2km
- Cách chợ đêm: 300m, chợ Đầm: 2.3 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 4.7 km
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd  1.255.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách (hướng thành phố hoặc biển)

* * Yasaka Sài Gòn – Nha Trang: khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 4*, sang trọng và tiện nghi với 201 phòng. Tọa lạc ngay đường Trần Phú*

- Trước mặt là biển Nha Trang
- Cách sân bay: 35km, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 5 phút lái xe
- Cách chợ đêm, chợ Đầm: 1 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Trang: 6.0 km
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.537.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách

* * Ban Mê Dakruco Nha Trang: khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*, tọa lạc đường Trần Quang Khải (gần Trần Phú), giá cả tương đối tốt và hợp lý.*

- Cách biển Nha Trang: 600 m
- Cách sân bay: 40 phút lái xe, ga xe lửa Nha Trang: 7 phút đi bộ
- Cách chợ đêm, chợ Đầm: 1 km
- Cách bến phà Vinpearl, bến tàu thăm Vịnh Nha Tran: 4.0 km
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.200.000 vnd/ phòng 5 khách; 1.050.000 vnd/ phòng 3 khách

Nếu không muốn tắm biển, bạn nên đến Đà Lạt để giải tỏa bớt không khí nóng bức của mùa nắng Việt Nam.  Sở hữu phong cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng, hữu tình, Đà Lạt được biết đến là thành phố của mù sương; thành phố của rừng thông, thành phố của những ngọn đồi, dòng suối, hồ và thác nước. Đà Lạt còn được mệnh danh là thiên đường của những giấc mơ, thiên đường của tình yêu, thiên đường của những lễ hội và thiên đường của các loài hoa.

* *Tại đây bạn có thể chọn Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Resort, với tiêu chuẩn 4*, 250 phòng và 6 biệt thự mang phong cách phương Tây hiện đại. Resort giữa thung lũng này có khu vườn nhỏ trồng đầy hoa tú cầu, lỗi nhỏ riêng dẫn vào phòng như 1 ngôi nhà thực sự.*





  -    Cách hồ Xuân Hương: 1.5km
-    Cách ga Đà Lạt: 1.0 km
-    Cách chợ Đà Lạt, chợ Âm Phủ: 4.0km
-    Vườn hoa Đà Lạt: 1.5km
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd --> 1.350.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách

Đối với nhóm không thích đi chơi xa, có thể chọn Vũng Tàu làm điểm đến lý tưởng. Nếu chỉ đi biển thôi thì chưa thấy hết sức hấp dẫn của Vũng Tàu. Vũng Tàu được mệnh danh là Singapore của Việt Nam. Những con đường sạch, vỉa hè lát gạch, dải phân cách trồng cây xanh và cả hoa hồng. Ở Vũng Tàu lúc nào cũng mát hơn thành phố. Một đêm lành lạnh như vậy, đi bộ ở những con đường hẻm gần công viên nước, thấy cái lạnh dịu dàng trên làn da, sự yên tĩnh của phố phường, nghe mùi hoa sữa, hoa giun, hoa hoàng lan thơm ngây ngất…Và nếu phải nghỉ lại 1 đêm, bạn có thể chọn khách sạn trên đường Thùy Vân để ban ngày có thể thuận tiện tắm biển, buổi tối có thể đi khám phá phố đêm.

* * Khách sạn Vân Anh Walker: tọa lạc đường Thùy Vân, tiêu chuẩn 3* với 104 phòng nghỉ phong cách hiện đại trong khuôn viên 8000m2*

- Cách sân bay Vũng Tàu     3,3 km
- Cách tàu cánh ngầm khoảng 5-6 km
- Cách biển : chỉ cần đi bộ 300 mét là bạn đã đến ngay bãi cát vàng trên Bãi Sau thơ mộng
- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố: 1.0 Km
- Khu vực xung quanh khách sạn có rất nhiều điểm tham quan thú vị cũng như tiện lợi cho việc mua sắm ở trung tâm thương mại Vũng Tàu.
Giá giai đoạn lễ : 28/4 – 1/5: 1.050.000 vnd/ phòng 2 khách

Phú Quốc là hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam với bãi biển nên thơ, cát trắng miên man trải dài từ phía Bắc tới phía Nam, cùng 99 ngọn núi đồi với hệ động thực vật phong phú. Được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, Phú Quốc luôn là địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê khám phá và trải nghiệm vẻ đẹp mơ màng của thiên nhiên.

* * Resort Eden Phú Quốc - 4*: tọa lạc bãi biển Cửa Lấp. Bạn có thể bơi, lặn bất cứ lúc nào bạn muốn. Bạn còn có thể đắm mình thư giãn trong hồ bơi gần bãi biển với những tiện nghi của một khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp.*

    - Cách sân bay Phú Quốc: 5.3 km
    - Cách chợ Dương Đông: 4.5 km
    - Cách chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu: 3.8 km

Để chọn được 1 điểm du lịch và 1 khách sạn để nghỉ ngơi thích hợp không phải là 1 chuyện dễ dàng vào mùa lễ, vì vậy bạn có thể sẽ muốn tìm hiểu 1 số tư vấn sau:

-    Giá phòng ngày Lễ sẽ tăng cao hơn ngày thường từ 20-40%
-    Ngày Lễ 30/4 năm nay do được nghỉ 4 ngày nên có thể giá phòng sẽ áp dụng tăng từ : 28/4 đến hết 1/5
-    Nên đặt phòng sớm ngay từ bây giờ để có thời gian lựa chọn khách sạn, nhất là loại phòng giá tốt và điều kiện hủy dễ hơn. Hơn nữa sẽ được hưởng các chính sách khuyến mãi cho đặt phòng sớm
-    Chương trình giảm ngay 50.000 vnd/ mỗi đêm phòng cho khách đặt phòng khách sạn lễ 30/4 sẽ được áp dụng từ nay đến hết 31/3 trên web www.dulichmuasam.com và đảm bảo còn phòng trống cho mùa Lễ này (số lượng có hạn)

----------

